# What's In The Box? (A Deadwood Question - Contains Spoilers)



## Dubversion (Jan 6, 2007)

right, series 2 hotting up and halfway over BUT

(SPOILER ALERT - DON'T READ UNLESS YOU'VE FINISHED SERIES 2)

Swearingen is talking of his plans to a package / a box, which is wrapped as if for postage. Now I'm buggered if i can remember, but at some point - perhaps back in series 1 - didn't he keep somebody's head?

If we're not supposed to remember, or I'm wrong, PLEASE don't spoil it. But if he did keep a head and it should be really obvious and my sieve brain has let me down, could you let me know?


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Jan 7, 2007)

I know the answer to this one.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

I now know it's a Sioux's head - presumably the one Bullock killed. Trying to work out quite why it's so vital - perhaps Swearengen wants to kick up a fuss and get the treaty overturned to get them out of the current governance.. 

but don't tell me


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Remember how in the first episode he offered a bounty for Indian heads? (and pussy half price )


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

ah yes....


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Not a good day to be a dirt-worshipping heathen...


----------

